# System info always on my monitor side!



## ARTOSOFT (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi,

It is not a case modding  .  It is just trying to make use a collecting dust palmos device.





Now I can always see my system information even when I am playing a game  .

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 27, 2006)

I like your clubsnap thingy. Fix it


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Nov 27, 2006)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I like your clubsnap thingy. Fix it


Sorry, I think clubsnap doesn't allowed to link outside  .

Now it can shown, but not directly  .  Oh, well, at least you can see the photo...

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## p-jack (Nov 27, 2006)

really cool i must admit, i like that! that´s the true way of recycling....


----------



## aximbigfan (Nov 27, 2006)

can you share your lcd smartie config code?

chris


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Nov 28, 2006)

aximbigfan said:


> can you share your lcd smartie config code?
> 
> chris



Hi Chris,

This is the lcd smartie config code:
--------------------
[Screen 03]
Enabled=1
Theme=1
ShowTime=10
Sticky=0
Skip=0
InteractionTime=15
Interaction=0
Text01="$dll(perf,1,2x20#u,Cpu)$Fill(20)Box $Temp2\C ($FanS2rpm)"
Text02="$dll(perf,2,Cpu,1)$Fill(20)GPU $dll(atitool,1,3,1)\C ($dll(atitool,1,10,0)MHz)"
Text03="CPU@$CPUSpeedMHz~$CPUUsage%%$Fill(20)Mem $MemUsed/$MemTotalMB~$MemU%%"
Text04="CPU $Temp1\C ($FanS1rpm)$Fill(20)Swp $PageUsed/$PageTotalMB~$PageU%%"
NoScroll01=1
NoScroll02=1
NoScroll03=1
NoScroll04=1
ContinueNextLine01=0
ContinueNextLine02=0
ContinueNextLine03=0
ContinueNextLine04=0
Center01=0
Center02=0
Center03=0
Center04=0
-------------------

It using ATITool plugin for displaying GPU temperature and core speed.
As you can see, the palm emulate display for 8x20, which is actually split version of 4x40.  I hope the LCD-smartie author add screen config to feed 4x60 or 4x96 (and I can mod palmorb to display 12x20 or 16x24).

I also edit the bitmap, so it will display the degree symbol instead of yen symbol.

Have fun with it  .

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## randomperson21 (Nov 28, 2006)

ah.. palmorb. nice!

how did you get that config for the lcd in palmorb, tho? the only res i've ever been able to get is like 3x10. i've never found a config option...
oh yeah, i've tried the experimental build too, but thats a huge res. i can't figure out how to make a custom one.

oh yeah, nice clie too! i've been looking for something like that for awhile, just for multimedia stuff (the 300x300 screen on my zire72 isn't really cutting it) but i can't find many any more. thats a real nice pda.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 28, 2006)

I use the latest Everest and my G15, but thats a great use for a PDA


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Nov 28, 2006)

randomperson21 said:


> ah.. palmorb. nice!
> 
> how did you get that config for the lcd in palmorb, tho? the only res i've ever been able to get is like 3x10. i've never found a config option...
> oh yeah, i've tried the experimental build too, but thats a huge res. i can't figure out how to make a custom one.
> ...


Thanks!

The latest version available on palmorb website is only support 4x20 screen.  The experimental build have 8x20 screen (actually it is 4x40 screen, it is split into 2x(4x20) screen) and another one is 16x26 screen (if I recall correctly).  But, experimental build is not working on my sony nx70v.  Only the latest version is working with my sony nx70v (via USB).  

So I decide to mod it with my little knowledge of programming language.  And, now I have 8x20 screen working on my palm  .  I decide not to mod 16x26 screen (actually I like it very much, since I want to view all system statistic on one screen) because lcd-smartie, feeder for palmorb (or any lcd/vfd) is not (yet) support that resolution.  I hope in the future lcd-smartie support 16x26 screen.

Oh, and that (discontinued product) palm clie just revive few days ago after idling in my drawer for about 2 years.  I am now using micro$oft pocketpc  .

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## ac+_nobrega (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Arto, congratulations.

You made a good job with PalmOrb.
I'm looking for it a long time, but I don't have expertise to make this kind of change.

Could you please share your palmorb.prc?
I'll apreciate it.

Thanks.

Antonio


----------



## Fusion (Mar 4, 2007)

Lovely, although did you not have problems syncing the PDA with XP, my old Sony that is now in the attick did'nt like XP


----------

